# bilder/objekte umranden



## gadgetelos (19. Mai 2008)

hallo
wie kann ich am einfachsten ein Bild schwarz umranden damit es später auf einer Webseite besser sichtbar ist?

Es wird doch wohl einfacher gehn als mir dem Stift rund um alle Enken und Kanten zu zeichnen... 

Danke


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Jau gibt es. 

1. Entweder du du klickst mit gedrückter Strg und linker Maustaste auf das Miniaturbild
in der Ebenenpalette (wenn das Bild auf einer eigenen Ebene liegt)
und dann über Bearbeiten -> Kontur füllen

2. Oder direkt per Doppelklick auf die Ebenenpalette und dort unter Kontur
(Alternativ über Ebene -> Ebenenstil -> Kontur)

3. oder nimmst dir des Auswahlrechteck-Werkzeug, ziehst damit ein passendes Rechteck
ums Bild (recht einfach wenn du an einer Ecke ausserhalb des Bildes anfängst und an der
gegenüber liegenden Ecke aufhörst) und dann über Bearbeiten -> Kontur füllen.

Bei 1. und 3. empfiehlt es sich eine neue Ebene dafür zu erstellen, so kann Beides
getrennt voneinander bearbeitet werden.

mfg


----------



## gadgetelos (19. Mai 2008)

das ganze bild wird schwarz


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Entweder füllst du Fläche oder nimmst des Rechteck-Werkzeug?!

Du musst aber das AUSWAHLrechteck-Werkzeug benutzen und die KONTUR füllen

mfg


----------



## jonnybee (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn es wirklich darum geht, ein Bild später auf einer Website mit einem Rahmen zu versehen, dann würde ich das im HTML machen. Da gibt es zwar weniger Optionen (nur Grösse und Farbe), ist aber viel einfacher und du bist flexibler!

<body>
<img src="bild.jpg" border="1" />
</body>

It's as simple as that.


----------



## hubbl (21. Mai 2008)

Also wenn das Styling unbedingt mit (X)HTML passieren sollte, dann bitte auch mit CSS.

```
<img src="bild.jpg" style="border: 1px solid #000;" />
```


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Man kann natürlich auch noch Flash animieren...


----------

